# Brackish shrimp



## kennyman (Oct 19, 2005)

I have an established 10g brackish tank 1.005 - 1.0025 (SG) with four bubmblebee gobies. It is planted with Vallisneria, Hornwort, Java Fern, Java Moss and a bit of Bacopa.

I will be moving this community to a 37g (20"x18"x24") that is not yet heated or running a filter. I am anxious to get some life in the new tank and wondered; What type of shrimp could I put in there and can they go in at 64degF? Would a few shrimp and some of the plants be enough to get a cycle started before I got the filter? 

Can any of those plants be aclimated to the cooler temperature?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've read that Grass shrimp, Hawaiian shrimp and some species of Glass shrimp can be kept in brackish water.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I've read that Amano shrimp ONLY breed in brackish water. Same goes for "Red Nosed" shrimp. As far as the temp goes, I'm not sure.


----------



## wannabescaper (Oct 14, 2005)

Out of curiosity, what else is going to be inhabiting this tank? Fish? Just curious, sorry I have no idea about low-temp, brackish shrimps!


----------



## kennyman (Oct 19, 2005)

I got some great answers from Brad with respect to this post. He has this stuff doing fine in a cool temp tank! Thanks for the help Brad  


wannabescaper said:


> Out of curiosity, what else is going to be inhabiting this tank? Fish? Just curious, sorry I have no idea about low-temp, brackish shrimps!


Here is a coppy of the stock list I made up a while back. Just ignore the numbers, they are a funny gas extchnge thing I was playing with. btw the rest of the fish wont go in untill i have bought the proper equipment. It's just a money thing right now.

Top:
2 Halfbeak (120-180)

Middle
4 Celebes Rainbowfish (120-180)
or
7 Chanda Ranga (Parambassis 70-100)
or
2 Orange Chromide (120-180)

Benthic
4 Bumblebee goby (24-36)
and

2 Knight Goby (120-180)
or
3 amano shrimp

360 sq in surface area
1" 6-9 sq"
3" 40-60 sq"
5" 100 sq"


----------



## Justikanz (Nov 4, 2005)

How'd you get the plants to grow in the brackish environment? Can the red nose shrimps be kept permanently in brackish water?


----------

